# wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?



## profiangler2003 (27. August 2005)

hi

wer von euch war schon mal in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?(da wo so ein fluss ins meer fließt)
könnt ihr mir tipps geben wie ich am besten fischen sollte?
ich rede natürlich vom meer
da gibt es so köder (power baits) glaubt ihr das ich mitr denne was fangen könnte?
ich komm nicht weit raus nur so weit wie man mit dem tretboot fahren kann. 
soll ich bilnkern mit der pose fischen auf grund ?
bitte gebt mir tipps
danke im voraus
mfg profi003#6

also entweder fische ich da beim leuchtturm 
oder ich fahre mit dem tret boot kurz raus 
um missverständnisse vorzubeugen


----------



## ralle (27. August 2005)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*

Hallo und Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !!

Ich hoffe du bekommst noch Antworten auf deine Frage.


----------



## profiangler2003 (27. August 2005)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*

ja das hoff ich auch


profi003
#6 #6 #6 



ps bitte antworten fahr am 1. september nach jesolo /cavallino bis dahin bräuchte ich hilfe 
danke


----------



## profiangler2003 (29. August 2005)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*

bitte antwortet !


----------



## Welshunter (29. August 2005)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*

Servus, hab da schon gefischt!

MUss sagen das da viele einheimische auf der spitze sind!

Bin deshalb in in die hafenausfahrt gegangen!

Am besten einfach mit Würmern (gibts da in jedem laden), mit 60gr blei und grundrute rauschmeißen! Habe Platte gefangen und so!
Hatte aber auch mal nen hammerbiss, der mir das 25er vorfach durchgemacht hat!
Ach ja es ist oftmals strake strömung!


Die besten erfolge hatte ich nachts am strand von den kleinen stegen!

Feine Rute und wurm auf grund!  Fängt man viele Plattfische!

Gruß


----------



## profiangler2003 (30. August 2005)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*

da gibt es doch so ne hafenausfahrt
 da ist da der leuchtturm 
und ganz am ende vom steinsteg hast du da gefischt?


----------



## Agalatze (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*



			
				Welshunter schrieb:
			
		

> Servus, hab da schon gefischt!
> 
> MUss sagen das da viele einheimische auf der spitze sind!
> 
> ...


 
was waren denn das für plattfische ?
und bist du mit 60 gramm bei starker strömung klargekommen ?
hier an der ostsee brauche ich nämlich immer 200 gramm kralle bei starker strömung


----------



## profiangler2003 (1. September 2007)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*

soso, morgen gehts auf ein neues nach Jesolo, mal sehen was sich so ergibt

bis denne

Manuel


----------



## Sargo (2. September 2007)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*

Wo ist denn Jesolo überhaupt ??????

SARGO  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Shira11 (4. September 2007)

*AW: wer war schon in jesolo/cavallino und hat da beim leuchtturm gefischt?*

Hallo,

ich hab da heuer 14 Tage mit dem Boot gefischt.
Ausbeute: Eine 14cm Makrelle (erster Tag) und eine Sardine (die ist mir nachts ins Boot gehüpft)

Der Abend ist sicher eine gute idee!

Die Fischkutter fahren am morgen mit Fangnetzen jeden millimeter ab und für die Steinriffs gibts eigene Fischerschiffe.

Gefischt hab ich mit Sardinen und Tintenfischstücke 60er Grundblei und drei haken an der hauptschnur. (trifften)

Hat halt leider keinen erfolg gebracht.#q


----------

